# Odd-eyed mice



## madmouse

I have heard of odd-eyed mice (splashed and hereford) which had one pink eye and one ruby eye? Is there a particular gene that causes this? Are the odd-eyes associated with a particular color or pattern? Can an odd-eyed mouse ever have one pink or red eye and one one black one?


----------



## laoshu

The odd eye is caused by the coat colour, If one eye is in the dark area of the coat the eye will be black but if the other eye is in the dilute colour area of the coat it can be pink. The same goes for ruby and pink.


----------



## GibblyGiblets

someone on here had an odd-eyed mouse with one black eye and one pink eye, but I can't remember when or who, but I remember seeing it, I would love to come across an odd eyed mouse o3o


----------



## SarahC

I've got one with a pink and a black eye


----------



## Stina

odd eyed splashed doe by CSBeck, on Flickr

Here's an odd eye I have


----------



## madmouse

Sarah: Wow, very neat! I'm surprised to see that the fur color surrounding each eye seems to be about the same. I currently have a little a/a splashed with a face half black and half gray, tho both eyes are the same color. What do you think caused the differing eye colors in the mouse in the pic?

Stina: Is it my imagination or does your odd-eye have a darker patch of fur above the darker eye on the left?

Do odd-eyes occur in other mixed-color mice like pied or variegated?


----------



## Stina

she does have a splash by her eye. Splashes can occur anywhere, and a splash around an eye doesn't necessarily mean the splash includes the eye itself, nor does lack of a splashed fur marking mean there can't be a splash on the eye itself, nor does it mean you will necessarily always be able to notice odd eyes. My splashed doe above actually has much less obvious odd eyes now than she did as she was maturing.

odd eyes are possible in pied and variegated mice....but very uncommon


----------



## SarahC

madmouse said:


> Sarah: Wow, very neat! I'm surprised to see that the fur color surrounding each eye seems to be about the same.


I think it's just related to colour as everyone has said and a bit of random luck.The same as some pied animals dogs/horses have a blue/brown eye.I've read old mouse club material that mentions mice with blue eyes.I'd like to see one of those.


----------



## Stina

I've seen some pics this past year of some ivory/bone mice that actually have blue eyes (hardly noticeable, but they are)...I thought it was posted on FMB....it may have just been on mouse lovers...I can't seem to find it though


----------



## SarahC

my black eyed whites had dark smokey blueish eyes with the iris much paler than the pupil but not comparable to rabbits,pity.


----------



## Stina

yeah....I haven't seen anything like blue eyed rabbits/dogs/horses/people. It might look wierd on mice though....lol


----------



## windyhill

I'm a sucker for blues eyes but I cant picture it on mice lol


----------



## SarahC

I've had a white mouse with odd eyes crop up.Could be that it's one eyed and the pink is the socket shining through or some other defect.Have to wait and see.Won't be surprised if it's one eyed.


----------



## MojoMouse

SarahC said:


> my black eyed whites had dark smokey blueish eyes with the iris much paler than the pupil but not comparable to rabbits,pity.


Do you have any pics of them? I've never heard of this, and I'm so curious. Were the BEWs from c-diluted Ay or overmarking?


----------



## SarahC

I don't keep them any more,sorry.They were marked mice with no markings.The product of brokens.


----------



## SarahC

having said that when I decided to discontinue them a couple of years ago I merged them back into the brokens and still get the odd one.I've got 2 at the minute.This one has grown on a lot now.I don't think it's got the smokey eyes but I'll look tomorrow.Shown here with it's siblings who are all marked.I seperated the white ones a few years ago and they bred fairly true and produced the lighter eyed ones


----------



## MojoMouse

That's interesting that they breed true. You'd expect if they were simply overmarked, that even pairings of 2 BEWs would produce at least some marked mice. Maybe some additional modifyer was present that combined with the spotting gene to create the full overmarking which made them white.


----------



## SarahC

a percentage of every litter was pied.I REALLY like them and only discontinued because I have to many varieties.Now I've kept this one which is a buck and the other unweaned one which is a doe.I really shouldn't.


----------

